# Can't make it, holidays



## Tightscot (Aug 14, 2012)

B**g*r, I'm on holiday. Is this going to,be an annual event? Any regional stuff you can go to? I've seen a few pots on courses, anyone able to tell me more on these?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I personally think thats just an excuse and your username is bang on the money


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It will be an annual national event. What venue, what date, what size next year... no one knows. We will see what 2012 brings first


----------

